
“Net Neutrality” vs. Internet Freedom - wintercoat
https://www.libertarianism.org/media/free-thoughts/net-neutrality-vs-internet-freedom?utm_content=64535715&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
gscott
The problem with Net Neutrality is when I signed up for Direct TV now and
using ATT U-Verse Internet (owner of Direct TV Now). I was forced to leave ATT
U-Verse because they didn't have an unlimited (bandwidth) option (at the
time). So I switched to Cox Internet. If Att U-Verse was less neutral they
could have allowed to stream the Direct TV Now without limit instead I had to
switch providers to use AT&T's own product.

------
sidlls
"What people really mean when they say they want net neutrality is they want
more broadband competition" (paraphrase).

No, no that is twisting it into the libertarian view that more freedom and
less regulation means more competition which means lower prices and better
service.

That transcript was painful to read.

